# brushless savage



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am looking to convert a savage to electric. I am thinking of running the Kershaw convertion. Does anybody run this convetion and if so how do they like it? I was liking the nemesis blue XLT1 motor for that but I am new to electric and have no clue what esc to run with it so that is were you help out with suggestions. I would also like to run 2 or 3s lipos but again I do not know what brands there are a which are the best. Finally I will need a charger. I was also looking at the Feigao 8L brushless motor/Castle Creations Phoenix 125 brushless speed controller mix that you can get in the kit from them. thanks for your help. I thought you guys would know better than the monster truck forums but I will post this there to.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

It is a really bad idea to use an airplane/boat speed control for a car.

Read the thread "Electric 1/8th Scale conversion kits." in the "Electric Offroad" forum on RCTech.net to find out why


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought that seemed a little weird. thanks


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

With the savage you can run the airplane speedo because you will need to run mechanical brakes because of the way the tranny works, you can stop the spur gear but the truck will still move.


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

i think you should just by the e-savage and make it brushless


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

The e savage is weak! the emax is a much tougher vehicle.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Uhhhh Only thing i know here is the charger part. I have the Duratrax digital charger. Its a quick charger and charges in under 1 hour. You can put it on a car batterie and its even better. can hold up to 10 programable memories( or kinda like 10 diff battery types) and is the best i have had.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

badassrevo said:


> With the savage you can run the airplane speedo because you will need to run mechanical brakes because of the way the tranny works, you can stop the spur gear but the truck will still move.


cant you get a esc with braking feature like the rc 18 mt?


Im not sure kinda new


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I was not able to get the money for the convertion before but now I should be able to swing it. bear with me on all the questions please i am new to electric. Before I was going to get a mamba max, but now the mamba monster is out, would it really be worth getting it for a light savage. I would be running 2 3300 6 cell packs or maybe a larger pack, but i dont want to invest into lipos right now. all the difference that i can see is that it can run larger packs. also for just starting out should i just get a feigao or another companies motor until I can see if i prefer electric, instead of a neu. if so which motor and company? I was thinking the feigao 8xl. finally for gearing is it like a nitro? I would like enough torque for wheelies at below half throttle or more but i also want good top speed. Right now i have a plastic and carbon fiber savage and a 49t spur gear, and a three speed tranny. so esc, motor and gearing. Also how can i plug two batteries into the mamba's?


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally found a forum with a guy doing a similar savage conversion and here is what he had and what I was thinking.
Mamba max
feigao 8xl
kershaw designs electric conversion
15t pinion and 49t spur
would I need to lock my three speed in second?
And would the FLM electric savage conversion kit, although $120 more expensive, be worth it? I like that the kershaw is cheap but cheap often means bad. I also like that the flm is extended and lowered so i can control the wheelies a little. Also still wondering how to plus two batteries into the mamba? thanks for any help you can give


----------

